# How to fight a Lefty



## guro_abon (Nov 11, 2006)

I have some question for all of you especially those seasoned fighter of kali. 

1. Have you experience fighting a fast and power hitter left handed in Arnis? (Padded and real Stick)

2. What is the best strategy and Tactics fighting this kind of Fighter?

3. Technique, attributes and other skills need to Develop?

4. Any Drills to counter their Strikes. 

This Topics can also serve those Left Handed, same info. the reason why i Asked this, My student a beginner ask me the Question since he fought in school program and beat his 3 opponent easily but when he fought a left handed Arnisador, twice they gave him a very hard time since he is not used to. Just wanna ask you ideas and hopefully share you wisdom and Knowledge here for all of us.


Isagani


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Guro,

I am a lefty. I can't give you specific ways to fight a lefty but I can offer how I fight right handers and maybe you can mirror image them? There is a distinct advantage for leftys. Both leftys and righthanded fighters fight more right handed fighters so in sparring, the lefty will be used to the different angles created by opposing leads (opponents right foot forward vs southpaws left foot forward). When this matchup happens things get closer. if a lefty strikes at your head, thier hand will be closer to you than a right handed strike. (Use this for what its worth). I can use this to my advantage because my live hand (right) is much closer for tieups and traps or control. Hand strikes that worked vs right handers may not work for the lefthander because although the angle of attack is the same, the body and hand holding the weapon is at a different angle. From my perspective, if right handers angled forehand strike (angle 1) comes at largo range I will try to work to the backside of that strike with a forehand strike of my own.If I can get to the outside the head is available. This is probably were to start. because of the angle of leads the back is available to both fighters, the one who can get the angle usually does better than the one fighting on the inside. Best thing to do is find a good lefty and spar with him at any opportunity. Getting hit is sometimes the best way to learn the angles.


----------



## modarnis (Nov 16, 2006)

arnisandyz said:


> Hi Guro,
> 
> I am a lefty. I can't give you specific ways to fight a lefty but I can offer how I fight right handers and maybe you can mirror image them? There is a distinct advantage for leftys. Both leftys and righthanded fighters fight more right handed fighters so in sparring, the lefty will be used to the different angles created by opposing leads (opponents right foot forward vs southpaws left foot forward). When this matchup happens things get closer. if a lefty strikes at your head, thier hand will be closer to you than a right handed strike. (Use this for what its worth). I can use this to my advantage because my live hand (right) is much closer for tieups and traps or control. Hand strikes that worked vs right handers may not work for the lefthander because although the angle of attack is the same, the body and hand holding the weapon is at a different angle. From my perspective, if right handers angled forehand strike (angle 1) comes at largo range I will try to work to the backside of that strike with a forehand strike of my own.If I can get to the outside the head is available. This is probably were to start. because of the angle of leads the back is available to both fighters, the one who can get the angle usually does better than the one fighting on the inside. Best thing to do is find a good lefty and spar with him at any opportunity. Getting hit is sometimes the best way to learn the angles.


 
Good observations Andy.  I'm also a lefty, forced by an evil kindergarten teacher to write righty.  As a lefty in a mostly righty world, we as a group are more likely to be ambidexterous.  The best way to practice to fight lefties, is to train both left and right.  To adequately defend against anyone, you need to see their attack from their point of view.  That allows you to exploit inherent weaknesses in position.  Andy is dead on when he says getting hit is sometimes a good teacher.  Professor Presas himself learned a great deal from being hit as a kid, training near the pigpen in Cebu.  Not wanting to be hit, helps to train you to avoid being hit.  Unfortunately you need to be hit so you understand why you need to move and counter


----------

